# Zusatzteich zwecks Filterung



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich habe nun sehr viel über selbstgebaute und fertige Pflanzenfilter gelesen, finde aber keinen Beitrag, der meine Fragen beantwortet.

Ich habe einen 20000 Liter Teich und möchte mir nun einen kleinen zusätzlichen Teich anlegen, der zur Filterung dienen soll. Die zwei Teiche werde ich mit einem Bachlauf verbinden und evtl. noch einen Filter am kleinen Teich aufstellen.

Kann mir jemand Tips geben, wie diese Art der Filterung am besten funktioniert, bzw. ob es überhaupt ausreicht.

Was sollte ich als Substrat verwenden und welche Pflanzen sind am besten geeignet ?

Liebe Grüße
Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Grüß Dich!

Ich möchte bei meinem Teich folgende Methode realisieren, jedoch nur als zusätzlichen Filter!

Das Wasser kommt durch Schwerkraftprinzip vom Bodenablauf an den Beginn des länglich angelegten Filtergrabens ( = Pflanzenfilter).
Im Graben sorgen allerleid (Unte-)rwasserpflanzen für eine Sedimentierung des Schmutzes

Am anderen Ende des Grabens steht eine Pumpe, die das gereinigte udn sedimentfreie Wasser über einen Bachlauf wieder in den Teich schickt.

Die Fliessgeschwindigkeit im Filtergraben richtet sich somit immer nach der Pumpenleistung, jedoch wird aufgrund der länglichen Form eine gleichmäßige, ruhige Geschwindigkeit gewährleistet.

Nachzulesen ist das Prinzip auf www.naturagart.de

bin gespannt ob es so wirkt wie ich mir das vorstelle

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2003)

*....*

Guten Morgen,

nun, einen zweiten Teich zur Filterung sprich Pflanzenfilter ... ist an sich ne gute Sache, bloß sollte man sich überlegen, was man damit filtern will.

Ich selbst habe ja mittlerweile diesen "Vorkriegsfilter" zwischen Hauptteich und Pflanzenfilter geschaltet (wenn auch wie Jürgen schon richtig erwähnte unterdimensioniert). Dieser holt mir doch den vom Hauptteich entstehenden Schlamm etc. heraus .... somit wird garantiert,daß nur wenig Schmutz in den Pflanzenfilter gelangt.

Also, was ich eigentlich damit sagen will ist,daß man nicht einfach das Wasser vom Hauptteich in den Pflanzenfilter leiten sollte, es wird ihn ohne Vorfilter verschmutzen und in seiner Wirkung beeinträchtigen.

So einen Filtergraben von Naturagart ist sicherlich klasse, aber ob jeder soviel Platz in seinem Garten hat ist fraglich, ich hab ihn leider ned.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2003)

Hallo Doogie,

so ähnlich hatte ich es auch vor, allerdings muß ich das Wasser mittels Pumpe in den Pflanzenfilter laufen lassen, da dieser höher liegt als der Hauptteich und somit das Prinzip des Filtergrabens bei mir nicht funktionieren kann.

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2003)

... in dem Fall hast Du sicherlich das von Tommi erwähnte Problem: ohne Vorfilterung und bei belastetem Wasser wird dir der Dreck sogar den Pflanzenfilter zusetzen

kommt halt drauf an was Du filtern willst... für einen reinen Pflanzenteich ist es sicherlich eine gute Alternative

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jackie,

versuche es einmal mit ca 30 % der Teichfläche. Die Fliessgeschwindigkeit des Wassers soll extrem langsam sein (deshalb evt. auch alleine nicht genug zur Speisung des Bachlaufes). Als Substrat würde ich hier Kies nehmen, damit sich die Pflanzen die Nährstoffe ausschliesslich aus dem Wasser holen müssen.

Die Verschlammung ist kein Problem, wenn Du die Pflanzen samt Kies in Körbe setzt und die Körbe dann in den Filterteich stellst. Zum Reinigen/Auslichten nimmst Du die Körbe ganz einfach heraus und entleerst und reinigst den Filterteich vollkommen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2003)

@ Stefan, 30 % kriege ich aus Platzmangel leider nicht hin, dafür ist der Hauptteich zu groß. Habe heute angefangen zu buddeln und werde max. auf 10 - 15 % kommen.

@ Tommi, den Filter wollte ich am Überlauf vom Pflanzenfilter zum Bachlauf aufstellen, aber wie Du sagst, ist es wohl besser, wenn ich den Spieß umdrehe und das Wasser erst durch den Filter und anschließend durch den Filterteich laufen lasse. Wäre das O.K. ?

Aber eine Frage fällt mir noch ein, ich habe gelesen, daß das Wasser von unten ( tiefste Stelle ) in den Pflanzenfilter gelangen soll und dann erst langsam aufsteigt, damit sich die groberen Partikel sofort am Grund setzen und den Pflanzenteich nicht mit durchlaufen. Ich habe aber noch keine Vorstellung wie man das hinbekommt. Ist damit gemeint, das ich den Schlauch vom Filter so verlängere, das er bis zum Grund des Pflanzenfilters reicht ?

Ach so, habe Fische im Teich. 23 an der Zahl bei 20000 Liter ( 2 Kois, 8 Goldorfen, 3 Nasen, 10 Shibunkins ) stecken alle noch in den Kinderschuhen.  Ist wohl nicht zu viel, oder ? 

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2003)

*Reihenfolge*



			
				Jackie schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tommi, den Filter wollte ich am Überlauf vom Pflanzenfilter zum Bachlauf aufstellen, aber wie Du sagst, ist es wohl besser, wenn ich den Spieß umdrehe und das Wasser erst durch den Filter und anschließend durch den Filterteich laufen lasse. Wäre das O.K. ?



ich selbst war auch erst der Meinung, es geht ohne Vorfilter, aber Pusteblume .... der ganze Schmutz/Algen vom tiefsten Punkt in meinem Teich, wo sich echt alles sammelt, das verdreckt und belastet den Pflanzenfilter sehr. Momentan merke ich,daß alle Pflanzen kräftig Nährstoffe ziehen, denn es bilden sich "Flocken". Leider habe ich etwas zu spät den "Vorkriegsfilter" installiert, nun werde ich wohl im Herbst ne Reinigungsaktion machen.



			
				Jackie schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine Frage fällt mir noch ein, ich habe gelesen, daß das Wasser von unten ( tiefste Stelle ) in den Pflanzenfilter gelangen soll und dann erst langsam aufsteigt, damit sich die groberen Partikel sofort am Grund setzen und den Pflanzenteich nicht mit durchlaufen. Ich habe aber noch keine Vorstellung wie man das hinbekommt. Ist damit gemeint, das ich den Schlauch vom Filter so verlängere, das er bis zum Grund des Pflanzenfilters reicht ?



Ich selbst sauge an der tiefsten Stelle in meinem Teich das Wasser in den "Vorkriegsfilter", das Wasser läuft von unten in den "Filter" und verwirbelt immer das schmutzige Wasser,sodaß sich nichts absetzen kann, sondern immer in Bewegung ist (Dies hat den Vorteil, das sich kein Schutz absetzt, allerdings des Nachteil,daß ich immer einmal am Tag reinigen muss) und läuft dann in den Pflanzenfilter, von dort aus zurück in den Hauptteich. Die Leistung der Pumpe habe ich per Bypass von 10.000 Litter auf ca. 5000 Liter reduziert, um das Wasser nicht zu schnell durch den Pflanzenfilter zu jagen. 



			
				Jackie schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, habe Fische im Teich. 23 an der Zahl bei 20000 Liter ( 2 Kois, 8 Goldorfen, 3 Nasen, 10 Shibunkins ) stecken alle noch in den Kinderschuhen.  Ist wohl nicht zu viel, oder ?



Ne, der Besatz ist ok, bin nurmal gespannt, wie sich der Nachwuchs bei dir einstellt, daran denken die wenigsten. Einfach beobachten und wenn es zuviele werden, natürlich eingreifen, entweder verschenken oder einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jackie,

ein Pflanzenfilter ist eigentlich kein zweiter Teich, sondern ein Filter - es kommt daher weniger auf die optischen als auf pragmatische Gesichtspunkte an. So darf die Folie durchaus sichtbar sein. Man baut den Pflanzenfilter am besten relativ flach und mit steilen Wänden. Die Maße so bemessen, dass Pflanzkörbe einigermassen genau hineinpassen. Die Reinigung ist überhaupt kein Problem, wenn man das beachtet.

Die Krux ist, dass die Leute ihren Pflanzenfilter wie einen zweiten Teich anlegen wollen. Klar verdreckt der dann. Wenn man den Pflanzenfilter mit Kies füllt und dort hinein Pflanzen setzt - kein Wunder, wenn man Probleme bei der Reinigung bekommt. Man darf sich nicht beklagen, wenn man die Gesichtspunkte der Zweckmässigkeit ignoriert. Und dann wird noch eine überdimensionierte Pumpe himeingesetzt, damit der Bach auch schön plätschert...

Das alles resucltiert dann in Postings wie "Pflanzenfilter ist Schei... - funktioniert nicht!".


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

*Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Jackie,
Du beschreibst genau das, was ich in diesem Frühjahr umgesetzt habe.
Schau Dir einmal meine Fotogallerie an.
Die Tips mit Kies im Filter vergiß einfach, da Kies bekanntlich der "Langzeitdünger" für Algen ist !! 
Weiterhin sollten die Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter überschüssige Nährstoffe vernichten. Wer Sie in einen Pflanzkorb setzt, kann Sie auch gleich im Laden stehen lassen, da wirkungslos.
Habe mich mehrere Jahre mit dem System beschäftigt ( Anregung und Idee ebenfalls von Naturagart ) und glaube mir, die Pflanzen müssen in deinem Pflanzenfilter richtig wuchern, damit das System funktioniert !!

Ich persönlich leite das Wasser aus dem Hauptteich in eine Art Regentonne ohne Boden. Diese steht über einem Bodenablauf.
In den unteren 15cm habe ich umlaufend Löcher gebohrt, durch die das Wasser in eine Drainageschüttung aufsteigen kann.
Entstehende Ablagerungen wie Pflanzenreste und Schlamm können mittels Zugschieber, jederzeit einfach abgelassen werden.
Eine Komplettreinigung sollte somit entfallen.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Filterteiches, habe ich eine Art Pumpenschacht mit Drainagerohr plaziert, welches im oberen Bereich des Filterteiches in einer Lavaschüttung verschwindet.
Der Teich läuft jetzt seit ca. 6-8 Wochen und ich habe Kristallklares Wasser mit 1,70m Sicht im Hauptteich.
Gruß
TJ


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo Teichguide,

das hört sich sehr interessant an, aber ich fürchte, meine Vorstellungskraft läßt mich da doch im Stich. 
Das mit der bodenlosen Regentonne kann ich ja gedanklich noch nachvollziehen aber da hört´s leider auch schon auf. Bedenke bitte, ich bin weiblich und blond.

Nee, mal im Ernst. Ich werde heute noch ein Foto meines im Bau befindlichen Filterteiches ins Album setzten, vielleicht können wir uns dann nochmal unterhalten. 

Ich hatte noch die Überlegung, das Wasser erst durch eine Art Schacht laufen zu lassen, den ich mit Filtermedien fülle und durch Filtermatten vom eigentlichen Pflanzenfilter trenne, sodas die Verschlammung größtenteils nur im Schacht entsteht.
Kann das jemand nachvollziehen ?

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

*Re: Pflanzenfilter*



			
				Teichguide schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tips mit Kies im Filter vergiß einfach, da Kies bekanntlich der "Langzeitdünger" für Algen ist !!
> Weiterhin sollten die Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter überschüssige Nährstoffe vernichten. Wer Sie in einen Pflanzkorb setzt, kann Sie auch gleich im Laden stehen lassen, da wirkungslos.



Hallo Teichguide,

Du kannst sicherlich erklären, warum (Quarz-)Kies "bekanntlich" (wo, bei wem bekannt ?) "Langzeitdünger" für Pflanzen ist, oder ? Naturagart vergleicht übrigens Kies vom Nährwert für die Pflanzen mit Glaskugeln.

Die Pflanzen "vernichten" auch keine Nährstoffe, sondern binden sie in ihrer Biomasse mit der Folge, dass regelmässig ausgelichtet und ausgedünnt werden muss. (Nur dann sind die Nährstoffe auch wirklich 'raus aus dem Teich.)

Kies (und auch das Lavamaterial, das Du verwendet hast) setzt sich sehr schnell mit Schlick und Schlamm zu und verbackt zu einer zähen bis betonartigen Masse, die praktisch nicht mehr zu reinigen oder ohne Gefahr für die Folie zu entfernen ist. Eventuell war die Bezeichnung "Pflanzkörbe" missverständlich: Ich meine nicht die im Handel erhältlichen Körbchen, sondern grosse, durchströmte Pflanzgefässe, die den alleinigen Zweck haben, sie samt Inhalt (Kies/Pflanzen) mit begrenztem Aufwand herausnehmen zu können. Die Pflanzen sollen darin durchaus wuchern. Die Empfehlung von Naturagart lautet, den Filterteich in grösseren Abständen abzukoppeln und vollständig bis auf die Folie zu reinigen. Wenn Du das erstmals mit Deinem Filterteich machst, kannst Du ja mal berichten. Gleiches gilt für die "Drainageschüttung", die sich wie der übrige Teich zusetzt und durchwurzelt wird.

Niemand bezweifelt, wenn Du klares Wasser hast. Dass das aber nach 6 Wochen auf ein paar kleine Pflänzchen in einem Pflanzenteich zurückzuführen ist - wer soll dem noch folgen ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

habe heute an meinem Filterteich weiter gebuddelt. Das Ergebnis könnt Ihr Euch in meinem Album ansehen.

Würde mich über Eure Kommentare, ob gut oder schlecht freuen. Bin für alle Verbesserungsvorschläge dankbar. 

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

*....*

Hallo Jackie,

sieht ja schonmal ned schlecht aus, was du da buddelst   

Allerdings warum diese Vertiefung ? Wie Stefan schon sagte, dies ist kein zweiter Teich, sondern ein Pflanzenfilter .... meiner ist max inkl. Steine 50-60cm tief, mehr ned, denn tiefer sind auch die Wurzeln der Pflanzen nicht, je mehr Volumen du reinmachst in den Pflanzenfilter, von der Tiefe her, umso mehr musst du Pflanzen mit langen Wurzeln einsetzen und bei mir sind mittlerweile mind. 200 Euro drin an Pflanzen drin, wenn ich dies nach der Größe und Anzahl bewerten müsste .... sehr schwierig ...  ich würde ned 1m tief gehen (schätze ich einfach mal nach dem Bild) ....  oder willst du da Drainagerohre legen und es in diesselben sickern lassen ???Ausreichend sind max 50-60cm in der Tiefe , ca. 25-50 % der Größe des Hauptteichs .... je nach Fischbesatz ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Hi Tommi,

das Loch hat eine Tiefe von max. 70 cm. Nach Vlies, Folie und Kies bleiben vielleicht noch 60-62 cm. Der Rest wird in etwa eine Tiefe von 30 cm haben. Ist das O.K. ?

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

*...*

Hallo Jackie,

ich nehme an das Loch hat die tiefste Stelle mit 70cm ..... 30 cm für den Rest ist etwas wenig, denn im Sommer heizt sich das Wasser darin ziemlich auf ... auf deutsch, bei extremen Temperaturen erhöhte Gefahr für die Fische und Algengefahr, denn du pumpst aus der Tiefe das kühle Wasser in den Pflanzenfilter, es wärmt sich dort auf und fliesst über den Bachlauf zurück, wird wieder aufgeheizt ... da können locker 28-32°C entstehen, ist ned so unbedingt gut für die Fischis ... ich würde es auf ca. 50-60cm durchgehend machen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

hallo teichguide,

ich will mich da mal gleich der fragestellung von stefan_S anschließen da mir beim lesen ebenfalls die gleichen zwei sätze sehr unverständlich erschienen ........ ?
ich habe in meinen pflanzenfilter ebenfalls die pflanzen in pflanzkörben - aber das heißt doch nicht daß sie da drinnen bleiben - vor kurzem habe ich einen rausgenommen wegen einer änderung - schade daß ich davon kein foto gemacht habe - die pflanze sitzt jetzt etwa 3monate im pflanzkorb nur mit feinem kies aber die wurzelmasse auch außerhalb des gefäses war schon beindruckend.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Tommi, nehme Deinen Rat an und werde morgen noch tiefer buddeln.

Ich muß nochmal fragen, welche Pflanzen sind am besten für den Filterteich geeignet und haben mit einer Tiefe von 50 - 60 cm kein Problem?

Das tiefere Loch ist für die ca. 30 __ Frösche gedacht, die in meinem kleinen Teich waren, der sich an dieser Stelle, wo jetzt der Filterteich hinkommt, befand. Vielleicht kommen sie ja wieder. 

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

*....*

Guten Morgen Jackie,

in meinem Pflanzenfilter haben ich stark-wurzelnde , z.B. __ Rohrkolben, Wasserschwertlilie, diverse Gräser und __ Binsen, Tannenwedel, __ Froschlöffel ... und noch viele kleine Pflanzen (siehe "Wie sieht es an euren Teichen aus") .... ob die __ Frösche wiederkommen wirst du sehen, wenn sie vorher alleine kamen, werden sie es jetzt auch wieder tun ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts mehr dazu schreiben, weil ich dachte, es sei alles gesagt (und entweder, man kann dem folgen, oder man muss seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen). Ich werde nun noch einmal umfangreich ergänzen, weil mir scheint, dass oft gar nicht klar ist, was nun eigentlich entstehen soll: Ein zusätzlicher Pflanzenteich oder ein wirkungsvoller Filter in dem Sinne, dass dem Wasser die Nährstoffe entzogen werden. Wovon ich jetzt rede ist der Filterteich.

Zunächst einmal zu dem Bedenken von Tommi: Temperatur. Diese Sorge halte ich für berechtigt. Ein Bachlauf heizt das Wasser ohnehin schon auf, flache Bereiche im Filterteich tragen zusätzlich zur Erwärmung bei. Es ist deshalb aus meiner Sicht richtig, den Pflanzenfilter tiefer zu bauen, als es für die Pflanzen selbst erforderlich wäre. Andererseits sollte die Gefahr auch nicht zu dramatisch sein: Ein wirklich dicht bepflanzter Filterteich ist auch sehr abgeschattet, so dass sich die Erwärmung in Grenzen hält - womit wir zum zweiten Thema kommen: Der Aufgabe des Filterteiches.

Ein (kleiner) Filterteich ist ein rein funktionales Gebilde. Allein schon der Versuch, ihn als weiteren Teich zu gestalten (Froschterrasse, hübsche, ausgewogene Bepflanzung, freie Wasserfläche, ansprechendes Bodensubstrat, für einen Bachlauf ausreichenden Wasserdurchsatz...), wird zu einer nicht optimalen Funktion führen. Das liesse sich ja regelmässig noch durch eine Vergrösserung ausgleichen - das aber tut niemand, denn der Platz für diesen (dann doch wieder nur) "Filter" ist üblicherweise begrenzt, wie man schon an den durchweg zu kleinen Dimensionen erkennt. Ein Filterteich muss
- maximale Filterleistung (Auskoppelung der Nährstoffe) bieten und
- optimal zu pflegen sein,
sonst gar nichts.
Das wiederum bedeutet
- niedriger Wasserdurchsatz (extrem leistungsschwache Pumpe), normalerweise zu niedrig, um noch einen ansprechenden Bachlauf speisen zu können
- Möglichkeit, Pflanzen und Substrat vollständig herausnehmen zu können, um die notwendigen Pflegemassnahmen (Reinigung, Wegnahme von Biomasse) durchzuführen
- eine nahezu Monokultur, wenn das der Filterwirkung dient (die am stärksten zehrenden Pflanzen werden sich durchsetzen - und sollen das auch).

Vor diesem Hintergrund ist es sogar sehr sinnvoll, den Filterteich selbst nicht mit Substrat (Kies) zu verfüllen, denn Kies setzt sich zu und lässt sich kaum reinigen. Es ist nicht sinnvoll, den Filterteich mit grossen Steinen auszulegen, denn die verhindern eine Ausbreitung der Pflanzen. Es ist nicht sinnvoll, den Filterteich mit Pflanzen von unterschiedlichem Durchsetzungsvermögen zu bestücken, denn damit verliert man nur Zeit: Die Zeit nämlich, die die wüchsigeren Pflanzen benötigen, die schwächer wüchsigen zu verdrängen. Froschterrassen sind kontraproduktiv, denn sie erschweren nur die Reinigung und belegen den Platz, der für Filterpflanzen genutzt werden könnte.

Wenn man hingegen den Filterteich vollständig mit grossen Körben zustellt, die mit Kies gefüllt sind, werden die Pflanzen den Kies sehr bald (wie von Jürgen beschrieben) durchwurzeln. Um einem Missverständnis vorzubeugen: Ein 60 bis 70 cm tiefer Teich bedeutet nicht, dass die Pflanzen auch in unterschiedlicher Tiefe stehen. Die Körbe reichen bis knapp unter die Oberfläche, und die eingesetzten Starkzehrer (z.B. __ Binsen, __ Rohrkolben, Wasserschwertlilien, wie Tommi schreibt - ich glaube allerdings, dass die anderen Arten verdrängt werden, wenn ihr Revier nicht geschützt wird) kommen auf eine einzige Wassertiefe zu stehen. Natürlich ist es nicht ganz einfach, sogar diesen Filterteich zu pflegen - aber es ist wenigstens machbar. Zwischen den Körben werden die Wurzeln durchtrennt, die Pflanzen weggeschnitten und Korb für Korb herausgeholt. Dann lässt sich der Filterteich vollständig reinigen. Die Pflanzenmasse in den Körben wird stark ausgedünnt (was ja der eigentliche Sinn der Angelegenheit ist) - damit sind die bisher nur ausgekoppelten Nährstoffe dem Kreislauf entzogen. Schlick und Schlamm aus den Körben werden ausgespritzt, in grösseren Abständen werden die oder ein Teil der Körbe vollständig entleert (ggf. erneuert), die Pflanzen verkleinert und der Kies ggf. ersetzt.

Woher man das Wasser nimmt, das durch den Filterteich geht (Oberfläche/Skimmer oder Tiefe) ist übrigens egal. Bei einem solchen Teich schadet dann auch nicht der Grobschmutz - er wird bei der rechtzeitigen Reinigung mit entfernt.

Alles andere ist ein Zwitterding - kein richtiger Pflanzenteich und auch kein wirkungsvoller Filter. Ein Filter ist auch kein Naturteich: Die Vorstellung, sich so "nebenbei" auch noch einen Naturteich zu schaffen, lässt sich durch einen Filterteich nicht realisieren. Dafür ist die Aufgabe zu unterschiedlich. Natürlich aber werden sich in einem solchen Tich jede Menge Arten einfinden, die im Fischteich selbst nicht überleben.

Natürlich gibt es Alternativen, z.B. den Naturteich, der die Aufgabe des Filterteiches mit erfüllt. Dann aber muss er entsprechend dimensioniert sein - erheblich grösser sogar als der eigentliche Fischteich. Denn er muss nicht nur den eigenen Nährstoffkreislauf bewältigen, sondern die zusätzlichen Nährstoffe aus dem Fischteich verkraften, ohne zur eutrophierten Algenbrühe zu verkommen. Ich habe noch nicht einmal gesehen, dass jemand einen derart grossen Naturteich zusätzlich zu seinem Fischteich geplant und umgesetzt hat. Deshalb halte ich diese Alternative für akademisch. 

Sinnvollerweise kann die Diskussion überhaupt nur darum gehen, ob irgendwelche Zwitter-Alternativen (Naturteich/Pflanzenfilter) vernünftig und machbar sind.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

*Re: Pflanzenfilter*

Du kannst sicherlich erklären, warum (Quarz-)Kies "bekanntlich" (wo, bei wem bekannt ?) "Langzeitdünger" für Pflanzen ist, oder ? Naturagart vergleicht übrigens Kies vom Nährwert für die Pflanzen mit Glaskugeln.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan[/quote]


Hallo Stefan,
zur Ergänzung wollte ich dich noch auf folgenden Link hinweisen:  

 :licht: 
Thema Substrat:

Kies und Sand 
*Bei der Verwendung von großen Kieselsteinen, Kies oder reinem Sand kann sich kaum ein Bioklima entwickeln. Die Steine geben viel Kalk an das Wasser ab und Kleinstlebewesen finden keinen Lebensraum. Ähnlich wie in Kiesgruben besitzen solche Teiche kaum Pflanzen im Randbereich. Erst wenn eine Verschlammung der Steine eintritt, beginnt das „Leben“. Algenprobleme für Jahre stehen ins haus. *

"Kies im Teich, dies bedeudet Algen für die gesamte Zeit, wo es den Teich gibt."

Als Fan vom Kieselstrand, wirst Du vermutlich rasch div. Gegenteilig lautende Infos ausschütten !?

Noch was: bewachsene Pflanzkörbe größerer Bauart, bekommst Du alleine nach 2-3 Jahren ohne Kran nicht mehr aus dem Filterteich.
Wir hatten einmal das Vergnügen einen mittleren, gut durchgewurzelten __ Iris-Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich hiefen zu müssen.
Dies war mit Mühe mit 3 Personen möglich.

Jackie sollte also schon einmal nach starken Männern in Ihrem Umfeld Ausschau halten, sollte Sie deinem sterilen Filterteichmodell Vorschlag folgen.

Achtet man einmal auf "professionell" geplante biologische Kläranlagen und Filterbecken, sind mir noch nie hunderte von Pflanztöpfchen aufgefallen, die der freundliche Mitarbeiter vom Wasserwirtschaftsamt jährlich beiseite räumt, um den Filter mit seinem Kärcher ( namhafter Hersteller von Hochdruckreinigern ) einmal jährlich zu reinigen.

Im Gegenteil !!
nicht die Pflanze reinigt das Wasser, sondern die Wurzel.

Gruß
TJ


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo TJ,

also, eins nach dem anderen:

Zum Quarzkies:

Deine Aussagen gehen am Thema voll vorbei. Ich bin nun wirklich *kein Freund *von Kies im Teich, rate *immer *davon ab, selbst bei Fischteichen empfehle ich groben Sand (bei Naturteichen zu Verlegesand mit braunem Lehm). Das ist hier im Forum aber bekannt und wäre es auch Dir, wenn Du ein wenig herumgelesen hättest. Auch was Herr Sebralla schreibt, muss nicht zwingend richtig sein. Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass er so verstanden werden will, dass *Quarz*kies Kalk absondert, aber sollte er es behaupten, ist das schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Richtig hingegen ist, das Kies "steril" ist. Ganz genau meine Meinung! *DU *warst es doch, der davon gesprochen hat, dass Kies "Langzeitdünger" darstellt - also gerade nicht steril sein soll. Genau dagegen habe ich mich doch ausgesprochen. Nun aber nicht die Worte im Mund umdrehen...


Um das aber hier noch einmal klarzustellen: Ich rede hier von Gartenteichen - nicht vom Filterteich.

Zum Filterteich:

Genau richtig: Der Filterteich *soll *im Gegensatz zum Gartenteich selbst *steril *sein ! Aufgabe der Pflanzen ist es, die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu ziehen - und nicht aus irgendwelchem Substrat. Quarzkies deshalb, weil er weder Nährstoffe noch Kalk einbringen soll. Nochmal: Es geht nicht um Schönheit, sondern um Effektivität.

Selbst wenn Du Körbe mit Kies jahrelang im Teich stehen lässt, ändert sich ihr Gewicht nur unwesentlich: Sie verschlammen wie Kies sonst ja auch (auch hier bist wieder DU es, der die Behauptung aufgestellt hat, Deine Drainschicht würde nicht verschlammen) und die Pflanzenmasse (Wurzeln und Grün) nimmt natürlich zu. Ich habe allerdings nie davon gesprochen, die Pflanzkörbe jahrelang im Teich zu belassen, sondern habe von regelmässigen Pflegearbeiten gesprochen. Einmal pro Jahr werden die durch Wurzeln überwucherten Körbe auseinander geschnitten (geht ganz bequem, wenn man eine Lücke von ca. 5 cm zwischen den Körben lässt), die Pflanzen bei Bedarf schon einmal grob gelichtet - der Korb geht dann genauso leicht oder schwer heraus, wie er hineingelangt ist. Aber Du kannst ihn wenigstens herausschaffen (vorausgesetzt, Du lässt das Wasser ablaufen) ! Kein Mensch macht das sinnvollerweise bei losem Substrat im Filterteich. Wenn Du dort ein paar Jahre wartest, dann hast Du wirklich ein Problem. Ach ja: Ein wenig Grips bei der Wahl des richtig dimensionierten Korbes setze ich schon voraus... Ich widerspreche Dir allerdings nicht, dass die Nährstoffe über die Wurzeln herausgezogen werden. Genau richtig. Man muss nur sicherstellen, dass sich viele Wurzeln bilden können, (1) der Korb also durchwurzelt wird und (2) der Korb von Wasser durchströmt werden kann. Wenn Du mir da entgegenhältst, das kann leichtes, chemisch neutrales Gestein mindestens genauso gut - Recht hast Du! Wer solches Gestein bekommt und den Preis als vertretbar empfindet, ist damit sicher besser bedient. Aber das wird eher die Ausnahme als die Regel sein, deshalb habe ich das nicht extra erwähnt. An dem geschilderten Prinzip ändert sich indessen überhaupt nichts...

Den Ausflug in die Welt der Kläranlagen (in denen es übrigens im Gegensatz zu Gartenanlagen anaerobe Bereiche gibt, wo Nitrate in gasförmigen Stickstoff reduziert werden) lasse ich als reine Polemik einmal unbeantwortet. Wenn Du aber meinst, die Verhältnisse seien auch nur annähernd vergleichbar - herzlich gerne. Als erste solltest Du dann die Frage beantworten, weshalb Dien Filterteich wie ein Gartenteich und nicht wie eine Kläranlage angelegt ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

